# A little bid help on a Doctors office!



## Craftybigdog (Jul 24, 2002)

I have been asked to put a bid in on a Professional park, its a bunch of Doctors offices and a MRI place and a alot of other stuff. So it will be a zero tolerance place. Its a 5 acre lot not to bad. A couple of islands. The kicker is the 4020ft of sidewalks with 84 entrances. Thats gonna be the headache. I also will be taking care of all the lawn issues, but that isnt a big deal. Enlighten me with you wisdom and let me know what you think.


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

Make sure you have plenty of insurance and a trailer full of ice melt for all those walkways.One thing I do for my places is get a cup of coffee and drive around to every location every morning[When the temps are low enough for a ice condition]They love to see me taking interest in there location


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Craftybigdog said:


> I have been asked to put a bid in on a Professional park, its a bunch of Doctors offices and a MRI place and a alot of other stuff. So it will be a zero tolerance place. Its a 5 acre lot not to bad. A couple of islands. The kicker is the 4020ft of sidewalks with 84 entrances. Thats gonna be the headache. I also will be taking care of all the lawn issues, but that isnt a big deal. Enlighten me with you wisdom and let me know what you think.


A lot of places like that want it down to bare hot top before you leave. Hope you got a big crew!


----------

